# Birds in Mission Bay



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

There are some strange looking birds that are now in Mission Bay. in San Diego. My Father says they come through every year and stay a month or two then leave again. At first I thought they were in the duck family, it looked like it had webbed feet, but they werent and they were the color of a Abalone Shell. He called them Gooney Birds but I think he made that up. Has anyone seen these birds? I would like to know what they are.They are about the size of a chicken. Black with irredecent feet?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you get a picture of them?


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.users.bigpond.com/rdoolan/birds.html 

looks like another name for Albatrosses


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Can you get a picture of them?


I will try to get one this weekend


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

No, it didnt look like that, I will get a picture of it this weekend.


----------

